# questi



## Boursicoton

Buonasera,
 Nel libro  "La signorina Tecla Manzi" di Andrea VITALI cito  pagina 75 " Si accomodò per primo e invitò gli altri a invitarlo. Il brigadiere eseguì subito. "Voi non si sedete?" chiese al Frascati, vedendo che *questi* non si decideva. Il seppellitore era ricaduto....
Chi può dirmi perché questi è la forma plurale e però si tratta di una sola persona ( il Frascati o il seppellitore) invece di questo? Aggiungo che non si tratta dei due visitatori  il seppellitore e il brigadiere) perché il brigadiere "eseguì subito") e il verbo si decideva è al singolare.
Grazie in anticipo per la vostra risposta


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Boursicoton ,
È il pronome dimostrativo singolare letterario, usato per lo più come soggetto, *"questi"*: vedi qui,  qui e qui.
Stammi bene
Matou


----------



## bearded

All'esattissima risposta di matoupaschat vorrei aggiungere due elementi:
- l'origine di 'questi' singolare maschile:  Latino ''eccum iste/ecce iste'', ugualmente sing.maschile (voici celui/qui)
- il pronome non-letterario in questo caso sarebbe 'costui'.  La forma 'questo' è di solito riferita alle cose più che alle persone.


----------



## mxyzptlk63

"Voi non vi sedete?" chiese al Frascati, vedendo che *questi* non si decideva.

si può anche scrivere

"Voi non vi sedete?" chiese al Frascati, vedendo che *costui* non si decideva.

Ma è molto più brutto mentre la prima forma è più elegante, raffinata.


----------



## bearded

Di solito, appunto, la forma letteraria è più bella.


----------



## cuore romano

Avrei una domanda, se è permesso:

_"Voi non *si* sedete?"_

Io conosco soltanto _*vi* sedete_ - come si spiega questa forma?
Grazie.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Cuore Romano,
"Voi non *si* sedete" non è giusto, sarà una svista dell'amico Boursicoton .
Edit: Ho verificato, il testo originale (che si trova facilmente in internet) recita "Voi non *vi* sedete?".


----------



## mxyzptlk63

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Cuore Romano,
> "Voi non *si* sedete" non è giusto, ....


Corretto anche nel mio post, non avevo notato la svista.


----------



## cuore romano

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Cuore Romano,
> "Voi non *si* sedete" non è giusto, sarà una svista dell'amico Boursicoton .
> Edit: Ho verificato, il testo originale (che si trova facilmente in internet) recita "Voi non *vi* sedete?".



Ciao matoupaschat,
è esattamente questa la risposta che volevo! 
Ti ringrazio


----------



## Boursicoton

cuore romano said:


> Ciao matoupaschat,
> è esattamente questa la risposta che volevo!
> Ti ringrazio



Grazie a tutti per le spiegazioni e mi dispiace ma anch'io non avevo visto la svista.  Buonasera


----------

